# Dining Around the West Palm Beach Area



## carolbol (Jul 13, 2006)

I would appreciate some suggestions for dining out.  (Aug 26-Sept 2nd)Mostly dinners but a few lunches.   We are planning on one special night out  but the rest of the nights we want good food without paying the price.  We will be staying at the Marriott's Ocean Point. 

Thanks.
Carol


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not sure where the Ocean Point is????   A great site to use for Florida, and I'm sure any other section of the country, is www.chowhound.com.  I consider it a great resource when traveling.  I'm more familiar with the Palm Beach Gardens area.  Linda


----------



## joestein (Jul 13, 2006)

There is a J Alexanders that is not far from West Palm.  It is excellent.

In addition, if you are willing to take a drive to the Sawgrass Mills mall (about 1 hr) there is a 'Grand Lux Cafe'.  It is the Cheesecake Factory's upscale restaurant.  My family loved it.

I think we spent about $180 for 4 at Grand Lux (Apps, Dinner & Desert) and about $100 at J Alexanders (Just dinner, mostly sandwiches/salad)


----------



## gjaques (Jul 13, 2006)

We were just at Palm Beach Shores up the street from Ocean Pointe.  We really enjoyed Bonefish Grill.  Also catty corner to Palm Beach Shores is Johnny Longboats which isn't much to look at, but had very good food.
Greg


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know anything about it, but saw that there is the Florida Culinary Insitute there............Their restaurant is named Cafe' Protege'.

Trip Advisor has some reviews.


----------



## Indy (Jul 13, 2006)

What kind of food might one expect at Johnny Longboats besides seafood?


----------



## carolbol (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I added Chowhound to my "favorites".  It was helpful.
We'll let you know when we get back what we tried, etc.


----------



## dgleason (Jul 17, 2006)

While visiting Marriott Ocean Pointe the beginning of July, friends told us to go to Park Avenue BBQ and Grill, 525 US Highway #1, North Palm Beach.  We found this a great family restaurant for ribs.  Prices were very good too. They do have early bird specials too. Call to find out when they start.  It was only a 15 minute trip from Singer Island Marriott. Debbie


----------



## gjaques (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, but I cannot remember the full menu at Johnny LongBoats.  We had fish that we really enjoyed.  I do recall that they had chicken on the menu and I also believe steaks.
Greg


----------



## Don (Jul 19, 2006)

If you are willing to drive a couple of miles, I'd suggest Riggin's Crabhouse.  It in Lantana, south of WPB. From I-95 take exit 61 east.  Just east of the interstate, on the north side of Lantana Rd.( Rt.812) there is a shopping center.  Enter it and drive to the left side, back toward the interstate.  There is a road that leads toward the rear of the center and Riggin's is on the left side of it.
We had the crabcake "early bird" dinner for $9.95.  It was the best crabcake we have had in Florida.  It was a real Maryland crabcake, not "Maryland style" (which is usually 80% bread and sometimes even fake crab).  The shame of it is that we had to travel all the way across the state to find a good one.  If you don't want the early birds, you might want to save it for your splurge night, as the regular menu is a bit pricey.


----------



## carolbol (Jul 24, 2006)

Don said:
			
		

> If you are willing to drive a couple of miles, I'd suggest Riggin's Crabhouse.  It in Lantana, south of WPB. From I-95 take exit 61 east.  Just east of the interstate, on the north side of Lantana Rd.( Rt.812) there is a shopping center.  Enter it and drive to the left side, back toward the interstate.  There is a road that leads toward the rear of the center and Riggin's is on the left side of it.
> We had the crabcake "early bird" dinner for $9.95.  It was the best crabcake we have had in Florida.  It was a real Maryland crabcake, not "Maryland style" (which is usually 80% bread and sometimes even fake crab).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don (Jul 24, 2006)

We have just been to the Joe's Crab Shack in Ft. Meyers, and my wife ordered the crabcake sandwich.  She said it was almost as good as Riggin's crabcake.  There were two drawbacks, both with the bun.  If you get it straight from the menu, it comes toasted (to death, thin parts could pass as croutons).  If you order it untoasted, it comes straight from the 'fridge.
When an hour's drive versus a 3.5 hour's drive, almost as good works for us.  Besides, we go to Ft. Meyers at least every other month.


----------



## KenK (Jul 24, 2006)

Just in case you have an Entertainment Card:

HIS IS NOT A RECOMMEND LIST>>>JUST FOR INFO:

SE Fl Ent restaurants for 2006
Ft Lauderdale, Palm Beach & Treasure Coast 
Entertainment 2006 card numbers
expires 11/01/06
All USA cards appear the same again this year

Sorry- left off part of listing. This is the final list 

Primavera, Ft Laud #7 L&D $22.00

Mark’s Mizner Park, Boca #4 L&D $25 www.chefmark.com

Mark’s Las Olas, Ft Laud #84 L&D $28 same site no Sats all

Mark’s City Place, W.Palm Beach #125 D $25 same site no Sats

Poyal Indian, Ft Laud #110 D $15 

SeascapeCruise Port Everglades # 14 Meal $20 (fare code#ent241) 
Res Required passport or photo ID 

Fra Diavolo, Lauderhill #27 D $15

Hilton, Sunrise #56 L&D $18

Wilt Chamberlain’s Boca #34 L&D $13 www.wiltsrestaurant.com

Cami’s Miami, all, #106 L&D $12

Chalet Suzanne, Lake WALES #5 $25 www.chaletsuzanne.com

Darrels&Oliver 17, Ft Laud #87 L&D $30 Fri & Sat ng 12/15 to 4/15 

Bin 595, Plantation #38 L&D $29 sat eve ng 12/15 to 4/15

La Tasca, Miami Lakes #32 L&D $27 before 6:30 PM Sats


Chef’s Palette, Ft Laud #147 L&D $20 www.artinstitute.com

5150, Boca #136 L&D $24 (in the Marriott) 

Sebastian’s, Palmbeach Gardens, #100 L&D $23 (in the Marriott)

Moroccan Nights, Boca #17 L&D $22 

La Valentina, Adventura #41 L&D $21 before 7PM fri & Sat

Cilantros, Plantation #35 L&D $20 (in the Sheraton Suites)

McDivots, Margate #92 L&D $20 in the Carolina CC

Peyton’sPlace, Sawgrass #155 L&D $19 in the Crown Plaza

Borinqueya, Davie #2 L&D $18 no sats- no fri =12/15 to 4/15

IncaGrill, Boca #6 L&D $18 no sats-no fri=12/15 to 4/15

Massimo’s, Lake Worth #77 L&D $18 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Primrose, Coral Springs #42 L&D $18 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Regalo, Ft Laud #51 L&D $18 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Spazio, Ft Laud # 62 L&D $18 no sats next to beach place

Bellagio, W Palm #159 L&D $17 no sats- fri before 6 PM

LaStella, Sunrise #58 D $16 no sats -no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Sage,Ft Laud # 53 L&D $13 no fr/sat 12/15 to 4/15 www.sagecafe.com

El Tropico, Pem. Pines #47 L&D $15 anytime

Madison Green,Royal PB #123 L&D $15 www.madisongreengolf.com

Hot Gumbo!, PortStLucie #24 L&D $15 anytime

Vienna, Davie #94 L&D $15 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Paella, Pem.Pines #29 L&D $13 anytime

Palace,Davie #50 L&D $13 fri & sat before 6:30 PM

Sal’s Italian, All #68 L&D $13 anytime

Abocoa CC, Jupiter # 19 Lunch only $12

Shirttail Charlies, Ft Laud, #10 D $24 no sats 

GardenCafe, Dania #97 L&D $20 anytime in FLL Hilton

PizzaA’More, DelRay # 74 L&D $20 anytime

Plumbagos, PB Gardens

Plumbagos, PB Gardens # 90 L&D $20 no Fri&Sat eve from 1/15-4/15 

GoulashCharda, Hollywd #150 L&D $19 (excel E. European)

Clubhouse, DaniaJaiAlai #61 D $17 all games

HuricaneCafe, Juno # 43 L&D $17 anytime

Beach’s, Hollywd #40 L&D $17 anytime

Menfil, Sunrise #16 L&D $16 anytime

TwistedGrille, Stuart #65 L&D $16 anytime

MiCasaSuCasa, FtLaud #1 L&D $14 anytime

TijuanaTaxi, Davie # 81 L&D $14 no sat-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Vincent’s, Coral Springs #13 L&D $14 no earlybirds -anytime

JJ Muggs, LakeWorth # 128 L&D $13 anytime

MuggsGrill, Coral Springs # 143 L&D $13 fri&sat before 6PM

NewLilyGarden, CoconutCreek #22 D $13 no earlybirds

SouthShores, Lake Worth #33 L&D $13 anytime

FerroItalian,Tamarc #23 L&D $12 no earlybirds

GGNewYork Ft Laud #60 L&D $15 no birds

BalHarbourBistro, BalHarbour #30 D $20 anytime after 5 PM

** Shirttails has a free launch (tips) that will take you to the theater after dinner, and pick you up. The parking there is free, no valet. Cost of dinner may offset parking costs in the theater areas.

www.restaurant.com for dining certificates. watch the TUG BBS for 1/2 price codes. WWW.idine.com for $$ off direct from Credit Card. 

www.entertainment.com should have free shipping and $5.00 off after the first book purchased direct-or registered-from local sources. The books usually go down to $10.00 in the spring. Call establishment before you go to avoid a surprise. Some go out of business fast. Please let me know if this list needs modifcations


----------



## carolbol (Jul 31, 2006)

Ken,
Thanks so much for the list.

Yes, we have "two" entertainment books and cards.  We have been getting it for years.  (dry cleaning alone pays for the book......LOL)


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jul 31, 2006)

We just returned from Ocean Pointe.  Here were our favorites:

Texardo's (on PGA Blvd.)  Restaurant.com coupons available

Juno Beach Fish House on Hwy 1 in Juno Beach.  Go for Sunrise special before 6:00 pm or use restaurant.com coupon.

Johnny Longboat's

Toojay's Deli

Max's Grill at Sawgrass Mills (great lunch specials)


----------

